# Uefa nel caso dopo sorteggi CL. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.

*Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


Il real ovviamente non aspettava altro ed hanno anche ragione. 
Dilettanti allo sbaraglio. 

Quando li arrestano tutti è sempre tardi. 
Hanno distrutto il gioco più bello del mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


Un errore tecnico ora falsifica la manifestazione.


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


C'è stato un errore.
Incredibile.
Beh sì ripete.
Fanno la figura di melma mondiale ma il sorteggio va rifatto.
Cosa vuole il Real?
Cosa pretende?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> C'è stato un errore.
> Incredibile.
> Beh sì ripete.
> Fanno la figura di melma mondiale ma il sorteggio va rifatto.
> ...


Il real si è beccato la denuncia per la superlega, ora è normale che approfitta della situazione per sbugiardare dei dilettanti ladri.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> C'è stato un errore.
> Incredibile.
> Beh sì ripete.
> Fanno la figura di melma mondiale ma il sorteggio va rifatto.
> ...


Vuole fargli pagare la super Lega…


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> C'è stato un errore.
> Incredibile.
> Beh sì ripete.
> Fanno la figura di melma mondiale ma il sorteggio va rifatto.
> ...


Se un errore porta ad invalidare un sorteggio non ti viene il sospetto che uno possa volutamente sbagliare per far ripetere il tutto?
Non esiste una roba del genere. 
Da radiare.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> C'è stato un errore.
> Incredibile.
> Beh sì ripete.
> Fanno la figura di melma mondiale ma il sorteggio va rifatto.
> ...


L errore è avvenuto dopo l accoppiata Real Benfica.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L errore è avvenuto dopo l accoppiata Real Benfica.


Evidentemente non è piaciuto....


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


io ripeterei i gironi


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Un circo.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io ripeterei i gironi


Io squalificherei la Juve nel dubbio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *



la UEFA vive in un mondo parallelo. Si sono affrettati a dire che non è colpa loro ma di un software esterno che non ha funzionato. Come se che ne so la vostra BMW si incendia e questi vi dicono che non è colpa loro ma di un loro fornitore.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se un errore porta ad invalidare un sorteggio non ti viene il sospetto che uno possa volutamente sbagliare per far ripetere il tutto?
> Non esiste una roba del genere.
> Da radiare.


A me sembrava strano prima.

Se uno voleva fare un sorteggio migliore per avere le migliori ai quarti, sarebbe stato impossibile


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la UEFA vive in un mondo parallelo. Si sono affrettati a dire che non è colpa loro ma di un software esterno che non ha funzionato. Come se che ne so la vostra BMW si incendia e questi vi dicono che non è colpa loro ma di un loro fornitore.


Ve beh, c'era qualcosa di sbagliato

Si rifà, amen.

Non vedo il problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me sembrava strano prima.
> 
> Se uno voleva fare un sorteggio migliore per avere le migliori ai quarti, sarebbe stato impossibile


A pensar male...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve beh, c'era qualcosa di sbagliato
> 
> Si rifà, amen.
> 
> Non vedo il problema.


Il problema è che se non ti viene come volevi sbagli di proposito??


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A pensar male...


Non voglio credere sia stato fatto di proposito, pero' è stato abbastanza incredibile.
boh


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se non ti viene come volevi sbagli di proposito??


Era perfetto per la UEFA quel sorteggio, e pure per i "potenti"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve beh, c'era qualcosa di sbagliato
> 
> Si rifà, amen.
> 
> Non vedo il problema.



ma certo, fossero tutti questi i problemi. Però non mi sembra difficile mettere giù 16 palline.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. *Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.*


ahahhaha neanche quotato grande florentino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se non ti viene come volevi sbagli di proposito??


appunto, si dovrebbe ripartire dall'errore in poi.
in precedenza era tutto ok quindi si tiene.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma certo, fossero tutti questi i problemi. Però non mi sembra difficile mettere giù 16 palline.


In effetti...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

Questo nuovo sorteggio si potrà vedere in chiaro o comunque nel sito della uefa ?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, si dovrebbe ripartire dall'errore in poi.
> in precedenza era tutto ok quindi si tiene.


Esatto. 
Perché non lo fanno??


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo nuovo sorteggio si potrà vedere in chiaro o comunque nel sito della uefa ?


sul sito sportmediaset c'è lo streaming


----------



## mil77 (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il real si è beccato la denuncia per la superlega, ora è normale che approfitta della situazione per sbugiardare dei dilettanti ladri.


Perché commettere un errore è reato? L'errore lo hanno già pagato con la figura che hanno fatto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

Salisburgo - Bayer
Sporting - City (bye bye Juve  )
Benfica - Ajax


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Perché non lo fanno??


avranno delle procedure, o semplicemente gli fa comodo così.

ma la logica direbbe di ripartire da dove c'è stato l'errore.


----------



## Kaw (13 Dicembre 2021)

Benfica -Ayax


----------



## Kaw (13 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se non ti viene come volevi sbagli di proposito??


Ma dai. Questo è un sbaglio incredibile e di certo non e stato fatto di proposito talmente la figura di melma è stata colossale.

Però pure io trovo normale che si ricominci solo dal momento del problema.
Se tutto è stato ok fino a l'errore non vedo perché ripetere pure quello che era andato bene prima.
Comunque spero che il Real ripesca il Benfica e che i portoghesi buttino fuori i spagnoli... Perché il Real 'on vuole ripetere proprio perché ritiene che i portoghesi siano proprio i più deboli o quasi da prendere.
Se avessero preso il PSG non avrebbero detto nulla.

Quindi spero che vadano a casa.


----------



## Kaw (13 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Wetter (13 Dicembre 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Kaw (13 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Dicembre 2021)

-.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché commettere un errore è reato? L'errore lo hanno già pagato con la figura che hanno fatto.


Giustifichi sempre tutto?
Ok.
Va bene l'errore. 
Perché non hanno ripetuto dell'errore?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma dai. Questo è un sbaglio incredibile e di certo non e stato fatto di proposito talmente la figura di melma è stata colossale.
> 
> Però pure io trovo normale che si ricominci solo dal momento del problema.
> Se tutto è stato ok fino a l'errore non vedo perché ripetere pure quello che era andato bene prima.
> ...


Vabbè ragazzi, se per voi è normale va benissimo. 
Manco fossimo al torneo del villaggio.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

*Ma leggere mai, eh?

C'è scritto, santo Dio, che si parla solo del caso Uefa. *


----------



## mil77 (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giustifichi sempre tutto?
> Ok.
> Va bene l'errore.
> Perché non hanno ripetuto dell'errore?


Ma cosa vuol dire? È stato un errore macroscopico ma sempre e solo di errore di tratta. Poi come già detto da altri quello di prima era il sorteggio perfetto per l'uefa e per i potenti...non so visto il sorteggio di prima, ma dicono che l'errore c'era già solo che non si è visto perché non è stata pescata la pallina


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi, se per voi è normale va benissimo.
> Manco fossimo al torneo del villaggio.


Non è normale.
Però per dirti la nasa qualche tempo (1999 o 2000 non ricordo la date esatta) aveva schiantato una sonda costata 125 mln di dollari perché si era sbagliata nel convertire distanze tra il sistema metrico e il sistema americano (pollici, piedi e altre stronzzzzat).
Sonda che doveva arrivare su Marte.

Con questo non ti sto dicendo che a me va tutto bene... Ma che l'umano sbaglia. Anche cose facilissime e anche cose che non dovrebbe sbagliare.
Mica succede una volta ogni 2 o 3 anni.
Che io ricordi e la prima volta che succede un errore simile.

Hanno fatto la figura di melma in mondovisione.
Altro che "tutto premeditato".

Però per me dovevano ripetere dal momento dello sbaglio.
O forse esistono regolamenti dove si spiega che in caso di problema si ricomincia tutto.
Sono già diventato un esperto di Fpf e onestamente non mi va nemmeno di andare a cercare se è normale o no.

Questo sorteggio e molto più divertente dai


----------



## numero 3 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ah....ridatemi i cari vecchi sorteggi della UEFA degli anni 70/80 senza turni preliminari senza teste di serie e senza evitare gli incontri fra squadre della stessa nazione.
Io rimango comunque favorevole alla SuperLeague a cui partecipano SOLO le squadre che hanno vinto la Champions/coppa dei campioni+ la vincitrice di una nuova competizione fra le squadre che vincono i campionati.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2021)

@Djici

Io dico solo che il Milan è stato sbattuto fuori dalle coppe da questi signori per un regolamento folle che NESSUNO rispetta.
Basti vedere l'inter oggi i cui debiti superano il valore del club.

Anni e anni di fpf ( acronimo di FATE PENA FRATELLI) e solo il mio milan ha subito l'onta dell'esclusione dalle coppe.


Il giorno in cui qualcuno manderà a casa questi parrucconi per me sarà un gran giorno, un giorno in cui tirare fuori dal frigo la bottiglia buona.

Ceferin out.

E sai quale è per me lo smacco più grande?
Che debba tifare juve e real in questa guerra di potere perché la nostra proprietà di invertebrati non contempla la difesa di un marchio, di un club, dei nostri colori, della nostra storia e della nostra gente.


Forza real , rompigli il culo.
Forza ladri non posso urlarlo.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


i i tifosi del real erano già tutti gasati dopo l'accoppiamento con il benfica..volvemos a lisboa por la 14 ..dopo un'ora non parla più nessuno hihi


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Dicembre 2021)

a me pare a volte che la gente non abbia mai lavorato. chi fa qualcosa sbaglia. tutti. anche i migliori.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


Sbagliano giocatori pagati milioni davanti alla porta, sbagliano a dichiarare il film vincitore dell'oscar, hanno sbagliato anche qui. Hanno fatto una figuraccia, ma nessuno è infallibile. Non ci vedo tutto sto scandalo


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sbagliano giocatori pagati milioni davanti alla porta, sbagliano a dichiarare il film vincitore dell'oscar, hanno sbagliato anche qui. Hanno fatto una figuraccia, ma nessuno è infallibile. Non ci vedo tutto sto scandalo


esatto. poi chi ha sbagliato ne deve pagare le conseguenze. figura bruttissima. ma nella vita si sbaglia, e chi sbaglia ne paga le conseguenze.


----------



## sacchino (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


Un assist alla superlega.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Obiettivamente è una cosa vergognosa, ma godo per Inter e Juve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Dicembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> esatto. poi chi ha sbagliato ne deve pagare le conseguenze. figura bruttissima. ma nella vita si sbaglia, e chi sbaglia ne paga le conseguenze.


il problema è che chi sbaglia deve risarcire il danno generato, come lo quantifichi il danno dell'inter o del real se non dovessero passare il turno perche hanno preso una squadra nettamente piu forte sulla carta? piu vai avanti in champion e piu soldi prendi, l'inter poteva benissimo passare contro l'ajax ma contro il liverpool è gia piu difficile


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema è che chi sbaglia deve risarcire il danno generato, come lo quantifichi il danno dell'inter o del real se non dovessero passare il turno perche hanno preso una squadra nettamente piu forte sulla carta? piu vai avanti in champion e piu soldi prendi, l'inter poteva benissimo passare contro l'ajax ma contro il liverpool è gia piu difficile


quello è un altro fatto, se ci è stato danno, la uefa risarcira.
ma non per quello bisogna gridare al complotto sempre e comunque.
è stato fatto un errore gravissimo a cui seguiranno conseguenze presumo gravi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Dicembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> quello è un altro fatto, se ci è stato danno, la uefa risarcira.
> ma non per quello bisogna gridare al complotto sempre e comunque.
> è stato fatto un errore gravissimo a cui seguiranno conseguenze presumo gravi.


come fa a risarcire la uefa se è impossibile quantificare il danno?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> i i tifosi del real erano già tutti gasati dopo l'accoppiamento con il benfica..volvemos a lisboa por la 14 ..dopo un'ora non parla più nessuno hihi



Direi che il real aveva ben poche chance anche con il benfica...  
Avrebbe passato il turno eh (così come potrebbe passarlo contro il psg,anzi,si tifa Carletto!),ma alla fine della giostra la coppa se la contenderanno Liverpool e Bayer , con il City un poco più indietro.


----------



## bmb (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Uefa nel caos dopo quanto accaduto nel sorteggio di Champions (*QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-champions-2021-22-i-sorteggi.110614/ ), rinviato a causa di errore con lo United. Tanti club non hanno preso bene la cosa. Il Real pronto ad azioni legali.
> 
> *Attenzione qui si parla solo del caso. Non dei sorteggi. *


Mai tanto scandaloso come gli arbitri che ci hanno mandato per crocifiggerci.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> come fa a risarcire la uefa se è impossibile quantificare il danno?


non risarcisce probabilmente, perche uno non puoi neanche sapere se c'è un danno. due sicuramente qualche postilla dove in caso di errore tecnico si rifa tutto ci sarà.
presumo.
cmq il mio discorso era sul complotto, non sul danno.
è come l'errore dell'arbitro che all'ultimo secondo da un rigore palesemente da non dare e vieni eliminato. vieni risarcito?


----------

